# 2003 F450 Dump/Central Hydros



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

This truck is not beautiful. Do not expect a cream puff. It is not one. It has been a plow/salt truck from day 1 of its life. But it will spread a **** ton of salt in a quick hurry, and has been in the top 3 of the most reliable things with an engine out of everything I own.

2003 F450 dump, 6.0 Power Stroke automatic, 90K miles. Central hydros for dump and salt spreader. Can carry 3.5-4 yards of salt heaped. 2WD. Pintle hitch, electric brake controller. Has truck side mount and wiring for Boss plow that will stay on the truck unless buyer doesn't want it. I've got multiple 8'2" and 9'2" plows to pick from if you want a plow and controller with it. Has a Saltmutt stainless under tailgate hydro spreader on it now that can go or I can keep it. See below.

Truck was bulletproofed by local diesel shop that specializes in 6.0 and 6.4 Power Strokes before I bought it. Work was done in April of 2016 at 65K miles. Only thing we've done to it since is oil and fuel filter changes and rear brakes. Needs nothing and is ready to go to work. Clear title in hand ready to be signed over to new owner.

Truck and truck side Boss bracket/wiring: 7K
Saltmutt undergate spreader: 1.5K
Various plows from 1750-5500, tell me what you'd like on it and I've probably got it.

YOU CANNOT TAKE POSSESSION UNTIL AFTER APRIL 30! Miles will go up as we will be using it for the remainder of winter, and it will be used for the first month of landscaping on a very tight (~50 miles a week) mow route.

Soon as I can get current pictures I'll post them.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

And yes, this was for sale last fall, but I added more work than expected. That's the only reason it wasn't sold then, and is for sale now. Being replaced by another 4300/4400 International.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

No picture of this Snow Slayer????


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Pictures for the peanut gallery. Not current. From last fall. Looks no different now than in these pictures.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

That's got JMH written all over it.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Sorry to inconvenience the “million” dollar snow contractor....But I know when I’m gonna buy something I atleast like to start with a picture...What do I know...I was never a big shooter like you...Thanks for the pictures and good luck with the sale


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Defcon 5 said:


> Sorry to inconvenience the "million" dollar snow contractor....But I know when I'm gonna buy something I atleast like to start with a picture...What do I know...I was never a big shooter like you...Thanks for the pictures and good luck with the sale


Thanks


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

Oh sure, plowsite gets a better price than I do!:laugh:

I was actually thinking about this truck today when I rented a dump trailer. What's the GVRW? I think it would put me into CDL with a 14k dump trailer.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

JMHConstruction said:


> Oh sure, plowsite gets a better price than I do!:laugh:
> 
> I was actually thinking about this truck today when I rented a dump trailer. What's the GVRW? I think it would put me into CDL with a 14k dump trailer.


Yeah I lowered the price. I'd rather get it gone. GVW is 15k. Technically class A CDL. I wouldn't say we do it constantly, but it pulls 14k trailers around with consistency and we've never been bothered.

The only thing weve really used our dump trailer for since I got this and the 2016 is leafs and some bed edging on smaller sites that we don't have a skid steer on site.


----------

